# V Titus vom Status quo SchH2 KKL1, VA odin son



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

I would like to announce the arrival of my new male V Titus vom Status quo SchH2 KKL1. 
Titus Just turned 2 years on Sat May-23-09, the very next day he entered in the working class and place 4th in a top class of 9 males. He flew out of Germany for Newfoundland Canada on Tuesday May-26-09


-------------------------------------V BSZS Yak vom Frankengold
------------------VA Odin Holtkämper Hof 
-------------------------------------V Riska vom Holtkämper See

<span style="color: #FF6666">*V Titus vom Status quo SchH2 KKL1*</span>

------------------------------------VA Esko vom Dänischen Hof 
--------------------V Queeny Malchower Aue
------------------------------------V Grace von der Malchower Aue

Odin needs no introduction but Titus dam Queeny has also produced top contenders that have competed in the German sieger show.
Below is a younger picture of him in stack.










These are a few pictures I took 1 day after he arrived.


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratulations. He is very handsome!


----------



## Alto (Nov 18, 2008)

Utterly gorgeous boy!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you Katherine and Alto


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Beautiful. My Nikon's father is Markus vom Status Quo.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Markus and Titus are half brothers, they have the same Dam: V Queeny von der Malchower Aue.
The lady that Trained Titus also trained Quenny.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

These are some new pictures of Titus taken today.

stack










Head










Gating


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Wowza what a good looking boy :0


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

He's gorgeous...looks like there is still snow in Newfoundland


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

He looks great, congratulations on your new addition.


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you.

Yes we still have snow in Newfoundland.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

he is pretty.One of my family's friends nephew is named Titus.lol Its a noble name for a dog, fits your dog perfectly.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Congratulations!!! That is one heck of a nice looking dog!!!!


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

Thank you LARHAGE


----------



## Allan (Jun 17, 2002)

This is another stack of Titus, but the lighting condition was not good.


----------

